# Kaufberatung, 4k Monitor ~300€



## Verwirticus (6. Juli 2017)

*Kaufberatung, 4k Monitor ~300€*

Ich bin neu hier und gedenke mir bald einen neuen PC zu zulegen. Für die Zusammensetzung stellen sich mir allerdings noch einige Frage und ich hoffe die Antworten hier zu finden. Meine Zusammenstellung findet ihr hier. Danke für eure Hilfe!

1.) Ich wollte ca 300€ für den Monitor ausgeben (kann aber auch bis auf 400€ hoch)

2.) Ich besitze keinen alten Monitor.

3.) Grafikkarte -> noch keine, aber es soll die Palit GeForce GTX 1080 Super JetStream, 8GB GDDR5X, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (NEB1080S15P2J) werden.

4.) Verwendungszweck: Allround, Filme und Gaming (Starcraft 2, League of Legends, Witcher 3 und mehr) 

5.) Ich würde gerne einen 4K Monitor haben.


Was denkt ihr wäre ein guter Monitor/Bildschirm? 
Denkt ihr ein 4K Monitor ist sinnvoll? 
Was denkt ihr von einem 4K Monitor wie
0 Samsung U28E590D, 28" (LU28E590DS/EN)
1 Acer RT280Kbmjdpx, 28" (UM.PR0EE.001)
0 AOC U2879VF, 28"

Freue mich über Eure Tipps!


----------



## Zetta (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: Kaufberatung, 4k Monitor ~300€*

Weiter sparen und was vernünftiges holen. Ein 4k Monitor unter 5-600€ ist einfach nur totaler Käse --> TN-Panel.
Geh lieber runter auf 1440p und für 500€ bekommst du schon was anständiges --> IPS/VA.

Der Monitor ist mit Abstand das langlebigste eines jeden Computers. Wieso willst du gerade daran sparen? Kauf lieber eine gebrauchte GTX 980 Ti und investiere mehr in den Monitor.


----------



## Verwirticus (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: Kaufberatung, 4k Monitor ~300€*

Danke Zetta,

Hat ein TN-Panel nicht den Vorteil, dass die Reaktionszeit geringer ist (bis 1ms, wobei IPS bestenfalls 5ms hat)? Macht dies überhaupt einen unterschied bei 60Hz? Wie wichtig ist das Zusammenspiel von Hz und Reaktionszeit?
Warum ist IPS so wichtig - Blickwinkel, ok, weshalb noch?.

Die Überlegung mit der Graka besteht - Dagegen spricht allerdings, dass ich alles andere recht neu zusammenstelle und dann auch neue Spiele für einige Zeit genießen können möchte. Ich könnte natürlich noch 1-2 Monate warten und 200€ mehr investieren und dann auch mit einer neuen Graka.

Bsp. für Bildschirme mit IPS, 4K, 60 Hz wären (Preise zwischen 400-500€), was haltet ihr hiervon, worauf sollte ich achten?:

LG Electronics 27UD58-B, 27"
Acer S7 S277HKwmidpp, 27" (UM.HS7EE.001)
Mein Favourite: Acer H7 H277HKsmidppx silber, 27" (UM.HH7EE.022)
Acer CB1 CB271HKbmjdpr, 27" (UM.HB6EE.018)


----------



## sethdiabolos (8. Juli 2017)

*AW: Kaufberatung, 4k Monitor ~300€*

Ich habe den Samsung 28E590DS und der Monitor ist gut. Der Schwarzwert ist sehr hoch und in Spielen wie BF1 habe ich sogar Probleme im Dunkeln etwas zu erkennen. Gute TN-Panels sind heutzutage kaum noch von IPS zu unterscheiden. Jede von beiden Techniken hat eben ihre Vor- und Nachteile. Bei TN hat man meistens bessere Reaktionszeiten und kaum Backlight-Bleeding, dafür ist eine Verfärbung aus seitlichen Blickwinkeln gegeben. Für einen TV wäre das Murks, am PC und gerade für Gamer ist die Farbwiedergabe ähnlich gut wie bei einem IPS. IPS hat aber mehr Probleme hinsichtlich Backlightbleeding und generell ist die Reaktionszeit schlechter als bei einem TN.

Das einzige, was mich bei dem UHD stört sind die 60Hz. Mit Material bis runter zu 720p skaliert der Monitor recht sauber, so dass ich mit meiner 1080 meistens in nativen 1440p spiele, was schon viel besser ausschaut als bei meinem alten 1080p-Monitor und genutztem DSR.


----------



## HisN (8. Juli 2017)

*AW: Kaufberatung, 4k Monitor ~300€*



Verwirticus schrieb:


> Denkt ihr ein 4K Monitor ist sinnvoll?



Ja, allerdings nicht in der Preisklasse.
Immer daran denken. Das ist das Gerät was am längsten halten wird, und was Du (Zeitlich) mit am häufigsten benutzen wirst. Und trotzdem spart ihr da unglaublich drann.
Kann es denn nicht wenigstens ein VA-Panel sein?

iiyama ProLite X4071UHSU-B1 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

IPS würde ich zur Zeit nicht mehr kaufen. Die gelben Pissecken sind ein Nogo für mich, und ich frag mich wirklich, wie Leute für 1000 Euro Monitore kaufen, und damit leben.


----------



## Taskmaster (8. Juli 2017)

*AW: Kaufberatung, 4k Monitor ~300€*



HisN schrieb:


> IPS würde ich zur Zeit nicht mehr kaufen. Die gelben Pissecken sind ein Nogo für mich, und ich frag mich wirklich, wie Leute für 1000 Euro Monitore kaufen, und damit leben.



Also das ist ja nun eine üble Verallgemeinerung. Es gibt günstige oder schlecht abgestimmte IPS-Panele, deren AG-Coating für einen Gelbstich sorgen kann. Aber das ist nun wirklich nicht der Standard.
Ganz im Gegenteil. Sonst wäre dieser Paneltyp unter Grafikern aufgrund seiner Farbreinheit und Farbraumabdeckung auch nicht so gefragt.

Beispiele und Empfehlungen gibt es mehr als genug: Kaufberatung Grafik Monitore 24 bis 26 Zoll

Generell kann der TE dort mal seine Vorlieben eingeben und gucken, ob er etwas findet, das sein Herz und Portemonnaie in Einklang bringt:
Feature Guide


----------



## JoM79 (8. Juli 2017)

*AW: Kaufberatung, 4k Monitor ~300€*



Taskmaster schrieb:


> Also das ist ja nun eine üble Verallgemeinerung. Es gibt günstige oder schlecht abgestimmte IPS-Panele, deren AG-Coating für einen Gelbstich sorgen kann. Aber das ist nun wirklich nicht der Standard.
> Ganz im Gegenteil. Sonst wäre dieser Paneltyp unter Grafikern aufgrund seiner Farbreinheit und Farbraumabdeckung auch nicht so gefragt.


Dann guck mal hier.
Test Monitor BenQ SW320 Teil 4
Tolle Ecken für 1400€.
Oder hier.
Test Monitor ViewSonic VP2768 Teil 3
Knapp 600€ und tolle Ecken.
Das sind einfach random die letzten beiden Tests auf Prad.


----------



## HisN (8. Juli 2017)

*AW: Kaufberatung, 4k Monitor ~300€*

Als die IPS-Monitore noch Kaltlichtkathoden-Beleuchtung hatten, da gabs die gelben Ecken noch nicht.
Muss ich Dir als Profi-Grafiker recht geben. Eventuell leben die ganzen alten Monitore deshalb so lange bei uns in der Firma^^


----------



## Taskmaster (8. Juli 2017)

*AW: Kaufberatung, 4k Monitor ~300€*

Bei NEC, Eizo, Iiyama und co. bisher noch nie gesehen. Auch bei LG-Geräten kaum und das über viele Jahre hinweg. 
Oder zielt ihr auf Backlightbleeding ab? Das ist aber nichts, was die Farbwiedergabe sonderlich verfälscht, sondern bei komplett schwarzen Flächen nerven kann.
Wenn es zu intensiv ist, muss das Gerät eben zurückgeschickt/getauscht werden.

Das Urteil von Prad ist aber insgesamt auch recht eindeutig:


> Wer im Bereich CAD, Design oder Bildbearbeitung einen Monitor sucht, ist mit einem IPS- oder VA-Panel bestens bedient, wobei wir die IPS-Panels noch etwas vor der VA-Technologie sehen. Gleiches gilt für Nutzer die einen Allround-Monitor bevorzugen.


Aktuelle Display-Technologien im Vergleich: Welches Panel sollte mein neuer Monitor besitzen? Teil 2

Ich glaube, die wissen, was sie von sich geben.


----------



## JoM79 (8. Juli 2017)

*AW: Kaufberatung, 4k Monitor ~300€*

Tun sie auch, ändert nichts an den Tatsachen.
Und ja, jeder IPS den ich hier hatte, hatte Probleme damit.
Egal LG, Eizo oder whatever.


----------



## Taskmaster (8. Juli 2017)

*AW: Kaufberatung, 4k Monitor ~300€*

Na dann... halte Dich halt an Deine Empfehlungen und gut. 
Die Tatsachen sind verlinkt, der Artikel aktuell (04.04.2017).

Soll eben der TE entscheiden.


----------

